
Steve Jobs' View on Everyone Learning to Code - windy-topology
https://twitter.com/LifeTechPsych/status/1293565797378465793
======
willcate
Not J O B apostrophe S.

"Jobs' view."

~~~
windy-topology
yikes. thanks for the catch

